# PayPal Here (PayPal Credit Card Reader)



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like PayPal is coming out with their own credit card reader. Its called the PayPal Here. You need to sign up to be notified when its available. 

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/m...11270340128&mpch=ads&mplx=3484-98128-2056-492


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

That is great, but I hope they can find a faster way to get the money to you. I understand they hold the money to make the interest on it, but Square shows up in your account sooner. With PayPal you have to withdraw your money from them. SMH


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have a PayPal debit card? Its free, when you put in your website information stating you use PayPal you earn cash back on your debit card purchases. I think the only instance is had with money being held was because of a low eBay score but other than money is available instantly.

Look into getting a business paypal account, more advantages over a personal account.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

ok thanks - just using personal for now - I just applied for debit card - never knew about that one until I seen a sign at home depot. will look into the website thing.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

idonaldson said:


> ok thanks - just using personal for now - I just applied for debit card - never knew about that one until I seen a sign at home depot. will look into the website thing.


Here you go 

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/auctions/PaypalPreferred-outside


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That's a smart move by PayPal. 

In combination with the PayPal debit card, it seems like you'd be getting access to the funds virtually instantly.

You could accept a payment and use the PayPal debit card to pay for something (dinner, supplies, etc) 5 minutes later.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Rodney said:


> That's a smart move by PayPal.
> 
> In combination with the PayPal debit card, it seems like you'd be getting access to the funds virtually instantly.
> 
> You could accept a payment and use the PayPal debit card to pay for something (dinner, supplies, etc) 5 minutes later.


Also, you can buy supplies for an order immediately after the funds are paid and its easier to keep track of invoices since PayPal has that function.


----------



## HautePynk (Nov 20, 2011)

yes i cant wait for it to come out..i use my PP debit more that I use my bank cards lol... I also have the Intuit card reader which costs the same swipe rate and PP but i like the fact that it goes to my PP account instead of a stupid card like intuit


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I think things like Square force PayPal to play catchup - people do not want multilple accounts to keep track of - Square transactions are in my account no later than the day after next - No I am in search of the register and receipt station for my B&M. I like the fact that I can touch pictures and add discounts by customers. I like living.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

What are pay pals rates? Do they compare to Square?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use square now but I think this would be nice!


----------



## tazzringel (Apr 27, 2010)

Do you know Squares little secret? If you don't swipe a card and enter manually then the pre-set limit is $1000.00/wk. Anything over that limit is held for 30 days.
We have some clients that pay over the phone or the interent, so we get held to this limit every time. We did however increase out limit to $3000.00/wk, but it still is a problem.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We have some clients that pay over the phone or the interent, so we get held to this limit every time. We did however increase out limit to $3000.00/wk, but it still is a problem.


If you have enough volume, a traditional merchant account might be a better fit for that situation so you have access to funds quicker.

I don't think I'd use Square for manual card entry, but if it's the only merchant account you have, then I guess you do with what you can.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess one day when I am forced to think large operations then - I will have to move up and onward. I do not take cards but would do Paypal and get hit with the 4% charge - but I was willing to accept to know that I had the funds and avoid inconvenience or lost sales. I do not do business without relationship so not worry about bogus card so if you are in front of me and have card with ID then I will do square - otherwise you would need to search for someone else. I know Intuit was higher and there was a monthly - if not then there was nother reason I went with square.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Paypal's rates decrease as your volume goes up. Starts at 2.9 (to 3,000) to 2.5 (3,000.01-10,000), to 2.2 (10,000.01-100,000) and 1.9 (over 100,000.01). There is also a transaction fee of $.30. I don't know whether this will apply to this new service...


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I deleted my post because I was not adding to the conversation.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> PayPal very much serves a niche market and should focus on that and take that to the next level they missed their chance to be a force in the swipe market


I think PayPal serves a pretty wide market. They've been processing online payments since about 1999, so adding on swipe for in person transactions is a pretty good move to service their already large base of customers.

Just about everybody that has sold on eBay now has the ability to accept credit cards and PayPal has an easy way to market and advertise to them to get the card readers in their hands.

I don't think people care too much about a .05 percent or so in either direction. I think generally people will go with the company they trust or prefer for some other reason (brand, interface, etc). If we were talking a whole percent, it might be a bigger deal, but a lot of people (small businesses) already use PayPal and are more familiar with them than Square or Intuit.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

By niche I meant processing web based payments. Person to person payments never really caught on. They tried valiantly but soon dropped their marketing targeted to person to person payments. Their model that uses a 30 cent transaction fee regardless of size is very damaging and I think people will step up and take notice. If they don't their competitors will point it out.

What people do is their own decision but it only makes sene to practice due dillegence. Informed consumers are good consumers.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

debz1959 said:


> Paypal's rates decrease as your volume goes up. Starts at 2.9 (to 3,000) to 2.5 (3,000.01-10,000), to 2.2 (10,000.01-100,000) and 1.9 (over 100,000.01). There is also a transaction fee of $.30. I don't know whether this will apply to this new service...


Did you have to notify PayPal to change your rates? We had to cause I notice we weren't on the decreased rates luckily I notified them. I didn't even know that option was available till I was poking around paypals site.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

dazzabling said:


> Did you have to notify PayPal to change your rates? We had to cause I notice we weren't on the decreased rates luckily I notified them. I didn't even know that option was available till I was poking around paypals site.


Yes, I had to tell ask about it to start, but then they adjusted month by month depending on my volume...


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I think PayPal serves a pretty wide market. They've been processing online payments since about 1999, so adding on swipe for in person transactions is a pretty good move to service their already large base of customers.
> 
> Just about everybody that has sold on eBay now has the ability to accept credit cards and PayPal has an easy way to market and advertise to them to get the card readers in their hands.
> 
> I don't think people care too much about a .05 percent or so in either direction. I think generally people will go with the company they trust or prefer for some other reason (brand, interface, etc). If we were talking a whole percent, it might be a bigger deal, but a lot of people (small businesses) already use PayPal and are more familiar with them than Square or Intuit.


I don't care about the .05 percent either, I was only posting that for people that didn't know about it, or that wanted to compare rates. 

I also wanted to add that if you cancel a transaction, you still lose the $.30, so that's another thing to consider...


----------



## Issie Ishiyama (Jun 24, 2011)

So which one is better paypal card reader or square......I need to get a card reader and was looking at square. Target sells the square reader for 10 bucks, thing is I have a blackberry phone but i am willing to buy a iphone or ipad if square is the best option. any suggestions?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Issie Ishiyama said:


> So which one is better paypal card reader or square......I need to get a card reader and was looking at square. Target sells the square reader for 10 bucks, thing is I have a blackberry phone but i am willing to buy a iphone or ipad if square is the best option. any suggestions?



The PayPal reader is not out yet. The Square reader is free, if you order it from the site https://squareup.com/square.

Both readers support Apple and Android Phones, so you would not be able to use your BB.

Since the PayPal reader is not available yet, can't say which one is better. But, from reading the advertisement its going to be comparable to the Square but with the added benefit of using your PayPal account. 

There is no reason not to have both, one can be linked to your checking account and the other to your PayPal account. This is what I am going to do.


----------



## Issie Ishiyama (Jun 24, 2011)

sweet! thanks C!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Also Square takes no time to link square to your account, but about a week to receive in the mail. They are good about letting you know when it ships and all but still a week. If you buy it for the 10$ from target or radio shack or who ever else sells it - they do refund your account the 10$, so you are only out of the tax on ten but have it immediately. I am going to get multiple - they all hook to the same account and can be used simultaneously and identify which device. Different functions based on device. Square also has the ability to test swipe and test unit by sending $0 through without you being chared. Loving it so far, period.


----------



## jrzworld (Mar 14, 2011)

Paypal lower the rates to compete with Square and will have similar rates as Square



nypdofficer1 said:


> What are pay pals rates? Do they compare to Square?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

> Both readers support Apple and Android Phones, so you would not be able to use your BB.


Us poor Blackberry owners getting left out of all the fun


----------



## Issie Ishiyama (Jun 24, 2011)

idonaldson said:


> Also Square takes no time to link square to your account, but about a week to receive in the mail. They are good about letting you know when it ships and all but still a week. If you buy it for the 10$ from target or radio shack or who ever else sells it - they do refund your account the 10$, so you are only out of the tax on ten but have it immediately. I am going to get multiple - they all hook to the same account and can be used simultaneously and identify which device. Different functions based on device. Square also has the ability to test swipe and test unit by sending $0 through without you being chared. Loving it so far, period.


 Thanks Irv, this helps alot. I went ahead and order mine from square and like you said it will be 3-7 days. I didn't know they would have refunded the ten bucks and that you can have multiple ones all on the same account. I am def getting another one from target to do just like you said. I just order the ipad to hook mine up to. what are you guys using to hook your square swiper to and how is it? and Irv how does that test swipe work?


----------



## Issie Ishiyama (Jun 24, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> Us poor Blackberry owners getting left out of all the fun


I know right. lol, I had to order ipad which would be better for events anyway.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Issie Ishiyama said:


> what are you guys using to hook your square swiper to and how is it? and Irv how does that test swipe work?


You plug it in your headseat of your phone. 
Look @ the website to see how it works.


----------



## Issie Ishiyama (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks again C


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes on all the devices it plugs into the earphone jack. But.... on the ipad - you can attach (wirelessly) a cash register and a receipt generator. Also on the ipad you can set up pictures to push that have your prices - so - I can hit a blank shirt - I can hit the material I am using or embroidery by stitch category and get what the cost of a project would be - I can leave it for walk ins or I can hit a customer by name and his good value - returning many times - discount will apply and it will be reduced. I can print a receipt, go back in the history and do it again. You can generate a CSV file and see which device did what all from one location. 
As for testing - there is a tutorial to get you started - videos etc - you swipe and a check verifies a good swipe - I found the swiping tricky -. As for checking the process you can do as many as you want through all the steps - just do not put an amoutn - leave it at $0.00 - you will get email confirmation and the whole nine. I think that was the whole nine. 
So I went from 4% with paypal to 2.75%. A lot for a small business. With true disclosure - I did not have a paypal biz account - so I will review that - I do not need another monthly charge if I am not using something - so the Square fits in.


----------



## johnspence (Sep 3, 2012)

In this competitive world there is neck to neck competion and to survive in the market one have be one step forward for its competitor .like square Paypal is also launching its card reader, but to remain one step ahead what Paypal is doing ?? are they coming with low rates????


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, so PayPal Here has been out for a while...any input on how you like it or dont like it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Well traditional merchant services are a rip-off for price but square, pp, and others of this ilk which are not regulated are even worse. We looked at these and it makes our 2% fee look pretty good.

By the way, you can negotiate out the monthly/statement/garbage fees from the traditional merchant services.


----------



## amdivoff (Jun 6, 2012)

I think negotiating out of batch fees and statement fees might be attainable if you are a high volume or large sales. Dont think the small printer can get away with that. 2.75% is not bad at all, I dont see a negative in that.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't know what you mean by small but we got rid of batch fees, statement fees and per transaction fees our first year with the service. We only pay the % on sales plus. There is a bump if we don't swipe the card. All together we are just over 2% total each month and the money is funded the next day to our bank account. 

It only took a phone call from me and a competitive bid from another processor.


----------

